# Firefox менюшки [решено]

## Loryk

После недавнего обновления (было несколько пакетов касательно сети, NetwokManager, wpa... в том числе gtk-engines-qtcurve, sys-libs/glibc:2.2) в firefox перестали работать менюшки, вообще все менюшки которые у него есть, т.е. конткстное меню, подсказки в адрессной строке и т.д.

Кто-то знает с чем это связано?

Я лично даже не зню куда копать т.к. например ближайший родственик Thunderbird работает нормально! т.е. что то в самом firefox'е (Да я его тут же попробовал пересобрать - не помогло)Last edited by Loryk on Thu Feb 25, 2010 12:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Можно попробовать с пустым/умолчальным профилем запустить.

----------

## _Sir_

Как временная мера:

```
emerge -va www-client/firefox-bin
```

А вообще -- пропадание меню относится скорее к gtk-области, чем к пакетам, обслуживающим сетевые сервисы.

PS стандартная мера -- проверка revdep-rebuild на то, что после смены библиотек что-то не осталось прилинковано к старым библиотекам. Ну и не забыть снести неработающий фраер-фокс, конечно, перед установкой. На всякий случай пишу   :Wink: 

----------

## Loryk

Как ни странно действительно помогло запуск с пустым профилем, но я так и не понял что в профиле было не так... Работает и ладно, всем спасибо (перезборка и т.д. не помагала - соотвественно)

----------

